# humor-4-U



## mark handler (Mar 16, 2021)

humor-4-U


----------



## fatboy (Mar 16, 2021)

Thanks for the morning chuckle.....


----------



## classicT (Mar 16, 2021)

Total dad joke, but...


----------



## ICE (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Joe.B (Mar 16, 2021)

Wow. Just, wow....


----------



## ICE (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## fatboy (Mar 16, 2021)

ICE's post at #4 cannot be for real...........

But the one above for legibility, we had an electrician that wrote almost that bad, only it was cursive....OMG!


----------



## ICE (Mar 16, 2021)

fatboy said:


> ICE's post at #4 cannot be for real...........
> 
> But the one above for legibility, we had an electrician that wrote almost that bad, only it was cursive....OMG!


#4 is absolutely real.


----------



## Joe.B (Mar 17, 2021)

ICE said:


> #4 is absolutely real.


How did you come across that? Co-worker? Neighboring jurisdiction?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 22, 2021)




----------

